# 2018 Boat Right High Tide 22



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 Boat Right High Tide 22 being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp SHO (99 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This FISHING MACHINE is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance ELITE 12Ti GPS/FF w/3in1 transducer, Minn Kota 24v 80-lb ULTERRA w/batteries & on-board battery charger, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, WET SOUNDS Stealth sound bar, CMC jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic POWER assist steering, Yamaha digital gauge, labeled switch panel, rear in-deck storage box, aluminum fabricated storage box w/seat cushion, lean post w/fixed backrest – storage – double flip down footrest – plier holders & rod holders, Legend 75qt cooler under lean post, center console w/storage, canvas T-Top w/rod holders – LED cubes and a LED light bar, (2) mid ship cooler baskets w/(2) Legend 75qt coolers w/seat cushions, mounts for pedestal chairs in deck, bow storage, bow mounted LED light bars & LED cubes, rod holders all throughout, safe floor decking and navigation lights.

Tricked out High Tide by Boat Right built for the serious angler. Priced at $67,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

